# pike island



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Is anyone doing any good at the pike? I was doing OK at best back in November but river just don't seem to be up to snuff again this year! What the he'll is the problem here?


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

O...I here now and gonna give it a true valiant effort. Been skunked last 7 times but here I go again!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MY EYES said:


> O...I here now and gonna give it a true valiant effort. Been skunked last 7 times but here I go again!




Ya,,,, THANKS 'EYES'.
there's SO many of us wondering the same thing! like WTH???????????
SOONER or LATER, someone has to find a fish (sauger or cat) up this end.

I've been hitting private ponds,,, but NEXT WEEK, next warm-up, I'll be checking out some of the small creek feeders & warm water drain pipes,,,,, hopefully, one will be open & It'll hold a hungry fish. !


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Fished from about 2 pm til 9 and not a bite. Thought I had a bite on tight line with minnows but I doubted it after throwing the tackle box at them all day. Was a beautiful sunny day! Not a soul on the pier and only one guy down on the rocks. No feeeesh! Hoping it not the same for the smalleys and white bass and crappie when it finally decides to warm up.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

same as last year I think the Bull sharks are feeding on them wish they would shock the river again ...last year sucked too


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

MY EYES said:


> O...I here now and gonna give it a true valiant effort. Been skunked last 7 times but here I go again!



Oh I feel your pain been skunked a lot lately. Haven't caught a saug-anything since December


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

This is Hatchetman posting from chilly Florida.... I think a bigger problem with Pike Is. is not the river being high enough, it's that the back eddy in front of the pier is filling in. Over the years we have lost at least a third of the hole. We used to wade out and cast out to the steel beam, now we wade out and lean against it. The last piling under the pier is now out of the water. We used to vertical jig spoons in front of it. The corp of engineers said they have no plans to dredge it so we are basically screwed....Just my opinion.....Hatchetman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hayyyyy Hatchetman!
CONGRATS ON THE "retired to Seminole fl"! (like 24-7-365???)
Does that mean that 'we' will no longer see you up along the RIVER,,, or maybe in North & South Carolina????
I was hoping I'd run into you again,,,, like drown-a-worm or two,,, shoot some bull,,, or maybe ROAD TRIP'N somewhere,,, specially in the Carolinas?
Ya, I even had you on the 2015 CALL LIST for the up-coming NC OBX trip?

Anyway,,, BIG THANKS for all of your 'teachings', input & wisdoms,,,,
TAKE CARE!
jer


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hayyyyy Hatchetman!
> CONGRATS ON THE "retired to Seminole fl"! (like 24-7-365???)
> Does that mean that 'we' will no longer see you up along the RIVER,,, or maybe in North & South Carolina????
> I was hoping I'd run into you again,,,, like drown-a-worm or two,,, shoot some bull,,, or maybe ROAD TRIP'N somewhere,,, specially in the Carolinas?
> ...


Jer....No, I am not retired to Florida. I am visiting my brother till Tuesday so you will still have to put up with me on the river....Later....Pete


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

I was at pike 3 weeks ago and was the only one fishing! Started fishing at 430pm and fished till about 9pm caught 7 fish! 5 of which I through back just 15inch sauger the 2 that I did keep we're both 6lb walleye! Been back 3 times since then and haven't had a single bite! Not sure what the problem is down there but the fish don't seem to be there like they used to be! I can't figure out how to get the pictures posted in here to show off the 6lbers I'll keep trying though! Happy hookin!


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice walleye dude! I was fishn last weekend again and seen one little walleye caught so at least we know there are still fish. Just not like they used to be! Hopefully it's just a cycle and next year will be better!


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

O. Gonna give it a try now in the chocolate milk water! Lol


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Countrystrong said:


> I was at pike 3 weeks ago and was the only one fishing! Started fishing at 430pm and fished till about 9pm caught 7 fish! 5 of which I through back just 15inch sauger the 2 that I did keep we're both 6lb walleye! Been back 3 times since then and haven't had a single bite! Not sure what the problem is down there but the fish don't seem to be there like they used to be! I can't figure out how to get the pictures posted in here to show off the 6lbers I'll keep trying though! Happy hookin!



Lol nice I like how they're all frozen and stiff as a board. Free flash freezing!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Fished pike today 2/9 from about 3pm-7pm . Around 5-6 people came and went on pier and 3-4 people on rocks and i seen one fish caught the entire time.water was about 2ft below pier and really muddy. Only about the last third of the pier was fishable because of all the debris .


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks! Last 2 years down there I have had better luck after the spawn down bout a half mile from the dam just casting crank baits in the dark on almost any given day I could go down there after sunset and catch 6 fish in about an hour and all keepers anywhere from 18 to 26 inches now they ain't big and fat but still eat good! Would get a hand full of them below 18 inches but those all get thrown back to grow up! Won't keep anything less then 18inches! The fishin should be good here in a few weeks once the water goes back down!


----------

